# Jackleg, or buck and rail, fencing



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

After a seed was planted in my head from a previous conversation, I am considering building a cedar jackleg fence for my cows:










I have PLENTY of cedar trees across ~90 acres from which to gather wood. As I understand, the only cost (outside of labor and felling/sawing tools) is for the nails/screws that hold the rails to the posts. It's very time consuming, sure, but with abundant wood I should be able to build it well over time for very little money. Specifically, I'm looking at using it to create several pastures for dairy cattle - milker(s), nurse, bull, and some steers. Once completed, I'd like to save up for woven wire to attach to the posts for pastured pig confinement, and increased durability.

Does anyone have any first-hand experience with this type of fencing? I'd love to hear about how well it works, how long it lasts, how cattle do with it, etc. Thanks!


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I know that in Wyoming (and elsewhere I'm sure) they use that fencing style to keep grazing animals out of recovering reparian areas. Seems to work well. 

I can see how it would be useful. Too wide to jump across and to steady to be pushed over/through.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

There is a lot of that style of fencing around my area simply because you can setup on pretty much any type of ground and there's no more fun than digging fence post holes in really rocky ground. I would strongly suggest using Galvanised Wire instead of nails... as the wood decays and thins / weakens, the nails will lose their holding power. With Galv. Wire properly twisted around, it will likely outlast the wood used BUT can be tightened up as needed with a quick twist as time goes on.

I'm in Pine & Cedar country and if you want it to last longer, debark the wood... Bark = attractant, food & homes for critters that eat the wood and Cedar is the least tasty for them and without bark, no homes for the burrowers.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Lots of it here. My 3 neighbors have it. It works but as Steve says it is a maintenance nightmare. 10 years is all it really lasts here and that is in a dry climate. It is also labor intensive.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

It sure looks nice!
I think you will be amazed at how much lumber this requires when you start building it. Way more than you realize.


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

Steve_S said:


> There is a lot of that style of fencing around my area simply because you can setup on pretty much any type of ground and there's no more fun than digging fence post holes in really rocky ground. I would strongly suggest using Galvanised Wire instead of nails... as the wood decays and thins / weakens, the nails will lose their holding power. With Galv. Wire properly twisted around, it will likely outlast the wood used BUT can be tightened up as needed with a quick twist as time goes on.
> 
> I'm in Pine & Cedar country and if you want it to last longer, debark the wood... Bark = attractant, food & homes for critters that eat the wood and Cedar is the least tasty for them and without bark, no homes for the burrowers.


Thanks. Yeah, I'm in a TN 'holler' with very steep countours, huge boulders poking out everywhere, and about 12" of soil on top of a limestone shelf.

For ythe wire, would you recommend drilling a hole through the joint, and wrapping wire through and around? Did I understand that correctly?

Good tip on the bark. Thanks.


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

painterswife said:


> Lots of it here. My 3 neighbors have it. It works but as Steve says it is a maintenance nightmare. 10 years is all it really lasts here and that is in a dry climate. It is also labor intensive.


10 years for cedar? Really?!?!? I'd believe it with hardwoods or pines, but not cedar - especially with the bark removed. May I ask how you got that number, and with what type of wood?



Fishindude said:


> It sure looks nice!
> I think you will be amazed at how much lumber this requires when you start building it. Way more than you realize.


Yes. Yes I will be..... :Bawling::Bawling::Bawling:


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Bubba1358 said:


> 10 years for cedar? Really?!?!? I'd believe it with hardwoods or pines, but not cedar - especially with the bark removed. May I ask how you got that number, and with what type of wood?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Yes I will be..... :Bawling::Bawling::Bawling:


Not as much cedar used here. So I can not speak to that. They use mostly lodge pole pine here.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

With debarked cedar you could get a lot of time, really depends on humidity / moisture levels.

On the Galvanised Wire don't drill it through... go around and 'tie' the wood together tight. As the wood starts to decay and thin (always does) you can simply use a screw driver around the wire and give it a twist to tighten it up again.

It does take a fair bit of work and as others said, lot more wood than you think... Goodness Gracious it goes fast ! especially once you get into the Groove of doing it.

It is quite common to see some Rock Piles at the base of these where there is no digging possible to keep them stable (and prevent big critters from pushing it over). I have had to use the odd Gabion Pillar to keep lines standing on rocky land as well... Those can come in very handy on corners... see example of one of my Gabion Pillars below.

Hope it helps.


----------

